# SHOW WINNER!  Shows Rock!  And trophys mean everything!



## bobcycles (Sep 28, 2019)

Remember kids!  you will need the skills it takes to be a 'show winner'!

This auction will serve as a reminder....

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=333342531096

I have every intent on doing whatever it takes to own these classics....

The last pic in the auction is just the best! 

Alabama baby!!!!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 28, 2019)

The seller's having fun doing something they enjoy and winning some trophy's.  I don't see the problem.


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 28, 2019)

bikewhorder said:


> The seller's having fun doing something they enjoy and winning some trophy's.  I don't see the problem.




Everyone's a winner today! there are simply no 'losers'!


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Sep 29, 2019)

Is that the wrong tank for this bike? Doesn't appear to fit the frame very well.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 29, 2019)

Honestly Bob I am not sure what you are trying to say here.  I get some of your snarkiness but everyone has to start somewhere and we can't all be connoisseurs.  Everyone on the CABE would laugh their heads off if they saw the vintage bicycle that got me back into the hobby just over three years ago.  Recently I got a quote from a prominent California bicycle paint restoration fellow of $1,500 just to lay down only one color on an *already prepped* frame, fork, fenders, and tank.  The pin striping and secondary color was to be done by someone else!  Red Goat's bikes, although not my thing, are a good starting point (not priced insane for what they are) for someone who just wants a neat bike.  Personally I would much rather see someone spend money on an American repurposed ride then throw it away on a Walmart Chinese made cruiser.


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 29, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Honestly Bob I am not sure what you are trying to say here.  I get some of your snarkiness but everyone has to start somewhere and we can't all be connoisseurs.  Everyone on the CABE would laugh their heads off if they saw the vintage bicycle that got me back into the hobby just over three years ago.  Recently I got a quote from a prominent California bicycle paint restoration fellow of $1,500 just to lay down only one color on an *already prepped* frame, fork, fenders, and tank.  The pin striping and secondary color was to be done by someone else!  Red Goat's bikes, although not my thing, are a good starting point (not priced insane for what they are) for someone who just wants a neat bike.  Personally I would much rather see someone spend money on an American repurposed ride then throw it away on a Walmart Chinese made cruiser.





agreed....but I sense a degree of over inflated Ego and pride here...especially with the last pic spread of the bike display...
Sadly...these are often the folks who grossly misrepresent something when it comes to 'sale' time...  extolling the 
virtue of the 'trophy' etc. and level of correctness and originality.    
Although it was refreshing to see the price not _too_ out of line with what is being offered.
Again...the trophy line up and the bike display got me giggling... and yes...I can be a menace sometimes.


----------



## catfish (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Mark Johnston (Sep 29, 2019)

Meh, trophies don’t mean anything. I rode my Panhead to a show here in Phoenix, didn’t even enter the bike in the show. Came out to find a ribbon on it anyway. The judges did a impromptu sweep of the parking lot & I won.


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 29, 2019)

Looks like a car guy that is trying his hand at restoring bikes (kinda like me). Using the basic techniques without knowing the various nuances that sets an excellent restoration apart from an average one.
The latest frenzy for original paint has had me bummed out. It seems that anyone who enjoys restoring a sad looking bike back to its former glory is ostracized. In my opinion there is room for both OG and restoration.


----------



## 1motime (Oct 5, 2019)

Fun is fun.  Shouldn't tell people what to love. Room for everyone.  If a trophy is lying on the ground, just walk around and nobody trips.........


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 5, 2019)

Snarky Bob! Ha! I like it! This is a case of location, location, location! Having just moved out to the South 4 years ago, I probably know everyone who is into classic bikes, like 40 people. Lol. Out in California, almost everyone is a classic bike guy! Therefore, the higher caliber of bikes and knowledge is certainly out West! Just to see old bikes being noticed and prized is truly something to behold down here and I am witnessing it as we speak. However, Moonshine is a real thing and the Hillbillys love it! Lol.


----------



## vincev (Oct 5, 2019)

bikecrazy said:


> Looks like a car guy that is trying his hand at restoring bikes (kinda like me). Using the basic techniques without knowing the various nuances that sets an excellent restoration apart from an average one.
> The latest frenzy for original paint has had me bummed out. It seems that anyone who enjoys restoring a sad looking bike back to its former glory is ostracized. In my opinion there is room for both OG and restoration.



These are not restorations.A  restoration is bringing an object back to original as it left the bike shop.painting a wrong color is not a restoration..As soon as you put an incorrect part it is not a restoration. The object then becomes redone not restored Restoration is very often used incorrectly.I would say these are mild customs not restorations.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 5, 2019)

Completely Refurbished comes to my mind when I see bikes like this. Not really a custom and definitely not Restored.


----------

